

The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing - networked
http://www.dspguide.com/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Scientist+and+Engineer%27s+Guide+t...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Scientist+and+Engineer%27s+Guide+to+Digital+Signal+Processing#!/story/forever/0/Scientist%20and%20Engineer's%20Guide%20to%20Digital%20Signal%20Processing)

